# Tamarind Paste?



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

does anyone know how long tamarind paste keeps? or how to store it? I have exactly 1 recipe that uses it, which I don't make all that often, but it is a million times better with the tamarind paste. Still, I usually do without because well, even if I have some in the cupboard, or fridge, I never know if its good. How about some other ideas for using it? I'd be delighted to incorporate it in more things, since I love the taste, but this one marinade is wonderful.

btw, the reason I don't do it often, is that its an expensive meal. I use it in a marinade for strips of buffalo (I like a london broil or similar cut) (or occasionally chicken or beef), marinated, then sauted? pan-fried? I put in a few tablespoons of oil, heat it really hot in the cast iron skillet, and cook a few pieces of meat on one side then the other at a time then put it on a plate, and serve with a big hunk of great bread, eaten sandwich style. Of course the meat is best directly from pan to mouth, slightly burnt tongue and all, but I do try to ensure that at least half of it gets to my plate, with plenty for whoever else I'm cooking for too lol. but get it to the table fast. its ok cold, great hot. Its delicious, but obviously, since most of the meal is meat, expensive. An adult with moderate appetite can easily eat 1/2-3/4 lb of meat in one meal. so its a special treat. (this is usually my special "I must have lots of red meat immediately or I'm turning vampire on a cow" meal. lol.)

I marinade the meat in soy sauce, tamarind paste, a few whole black peppercorns, some ginger or ginger powder, and lots of whole cumin and coriander crushed in a mortar and pestle. Ground spices work too but its not quite as flavorfull and you need more of them.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

This site makes it sound like it keeps for a long time: http://chezpim.typepad.com/blogs/200...ai_for_be.html


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Pad Thai calls for tamarind and is delicious!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I've never had it go bad, and I've had some for over 6 months on occasions. I always refrigerate it though. I use it in chana masala and in tamarind curry most often. It makes a nice chutney too.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I second the Pad Thai! Great use for tamarind paste







:

Your recipe sounds really good too!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

oohhh that is a wonderful site on pad thai. but I'll have to borrow bf's wok, I am definitely not buying a wok right now. plus, I can borrow his. (well, I suppose not for a long time, but hopefully







: we'll be living together inside of 6 months. or at least in the same town. or the same state. or the same side of the continental divide. *sighs and







:*

artemis, yes, 6 months is one thing. but when things hang around in dusty cabinets for 1 year...2 years.... it starts to get a little scary (in my mind, though it doesn't look or smell weird) and gets put in the trash..... though he definitely implied that tamarind paste is indestructible practically. I just don't really trust things that last so long. I mean, its just water and tamarind paste, no preservatives, no healthy bacteria to kick out any bad bacteria, how can it possibly last so long! (then again, I suppose its to be expected with my raising, my mom was religious about throwing out everything but ketchup at or before the due-date, and leftovers disappeared fast, not into our bellies always, but always into the trash fast.) hmmm. well next time I'll just put it in the fridge to start

thank you all!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks. its like somewhere between swarma and something asian in flavor. and totally satisfies the "about to turn vampire I want red meat so bad" feeling lol. or any other rumbly stomachs in the room, but special occasions are the only time I really feel justified making an entire meal of meat, with a tiny bit of bread as well, and no veggies for nutrition, nor veggies and lots of grains to spread the cost lol.

any chance you have a tamarind chutney recipe?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Tamarind will actually keep for years, so long as it's kept in a cool dark place in an airtight container.

If you don't want to buy a whole brick of tamarind paste because you won't use it, you can sometimes buy tamarind pods in the Mexican spice section. They look like dried beans, you just peel the skin off and use a piece in place of the paste. It's the same thing without the extra step of skinning and seed removal, but it comes in much smaller packages. If you soak it in hot water for a little while, you should be able to remove the seed fairly easily.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I freeze it, myself.


----------



## AutumnSunshine (Jan 31, 2004)

I have never refrigerated my tamarind paste, nothing has ever happened to it and we're all still alive







:


----------

